# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Cùng tham khảo mẹo lựa chọn phích giữ nhiệt tốt nhất

## thuxuanmarketing

Binh giu nhiet là đồ dùng quen thuộc với các người thích chuyển di, khi nó giúp bạn có nước nóng hoặc lạnh để uống mà lại khá gọn nhẹ để mang theo. dò la trên thị trường, chúng tôi nhận thấy có khá nhiều chủng loại, mẫu mã, hãng sản xuất và xuất xứ của sản phẩm bình giữ nhiệt. Bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn tìm hiểu nên mua bình giữ nhiệt loại nào tốt nhất hiện nay



 Trước hết, chúng ta hãy cùng điểm qua những yếu tố quan trọng nhất cần xem xét khi chọn mua bình giữ nhiệt. Chú ý rằng bình giữ nhiệt có tốt không còn phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu sử dụng của mọi người khác nhau.

 Nhu cầu

 Bạn có thể không đề cao việc đánh giá nhu cầu, nhưng khi mua sản phẩm nào cũng vậy, chúng ta có thể đánh giá sai hoặc đánh giá thiếu nhu cầu sử dụng, dẫn đến phải mua thêm sản phẩm khác tương tự. Với bình giữ nhiệt, bạn nên tính toán xem cần lưu trữ nước nóng hay lạnh, nhiều hay ít, trong thời gian khoảng bao lâu.


 Phân loại

 một số loại bình giữ nhiệt trên thị trường hôm nay có thể được chia làm những loại sau:

 Bình giữ nhiệt mini

 Đây là loại bình giữ nhiệt kích thước nhỏ, chỉ đựng được số nước hạn chế khoảng 3-600ml.

 Cốc giữ nhiệt

 Cốc giữ nhiệt là loại cốc được thiết kế với nắp đậy, bên trong bằng inox bên ngoài bằng nhựa, ở giữa là chân không. Cốc giữ nhiệt có thời gian giữ nước nóng khá hạn chế.

 Bình giữ nhiệt nóng lạnh

 Đây là loại bình giữ nhiệt có khả năng giữ nhiệt cho nước nóng và giữ nước lã không bị tăng nhiệt độ do môi trường bên ngoài. Mặc dù với tên gọi như vậy nhưng chúng ta thấy rằng một số loại bình giữ nhiệt hầu hết đều có thể giữ nóng và giữ lạnh.



 Bình giữ nhiệt café

 Đây là loại bình giữ nhiệt được thiết kế chuyên đề đựng một số loại đồ uống nóng như café, trà, ca cao, sữa…

 Bình giữ nhiệt inox

 Đây là loại bình giữ nhiệt phổ biến nhất hiện nay, với thiết kế vỏ 2 lớp inox trong và ngoài, khả năng giữ nhiệt của loại bình giữ nhiệt này cũng là tốt nhất.

 Phích giữ nhiệt

 Đây là loại bình giữ nhiệt dung tích lớn, nên tác dụng của nó không khác gì một chiếc phích nước. tuy thế, khả năng giữ nước nóng khi vận động là tốt hơn nhiều so với phích thường.

 tham khảo qua một số loại bình giữ nhiệt giá tốt nhất trên Lazada tại đây

 Chất liệu

 Chắc chắn chúng ta sẽ nên quan tâm và xem xét tới chất liệu của bình giữ nhiệt khi chọn mua, Tuy vậy, việc đánh giá chất liệu bằng mắt thường là không hề đơn giản.

 Chất liệu của lớp inox trong cùng là quan trọng nhất, nó quyết định khả năng giữ nhiệt cũng như vấn đề vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm của bình giữ nhiệt. tuy nhiên, chất liệu của nắp bình và vỏ bình cũng tương đối quan trọng, chất liệu nhựa an toàn hoặc inox 304 là tốt nhất.


Gia am sac thuoc bac rẻ nhất

 Dung tích

 Dung tích là một trong các yếu tố chủ chốt bạn nên cân nhắc khi chọn mua bình giữ nhiệt, dung tích thông dụng của một số loại bình giữ nhiệt trên thị trường hôm nay là 300ml đến 2.5 lít.

 Thời gian giữ nhiệt của bình giữ nhiệt là khoảng 12 đến 24 tiếng, thành ra bạn nên cân nhắc lựa chọn dung tích vừa phải để thay nước nóng hàng ngày.

 Hãng sản xuất

 Khi mà bạn khó có thể tự đánh giá chất lượng của một chiếc bình giữ nhiệt thì chọn hãng sản xuất uy tín dường như là cách tốt nhất. Dưới đây chúng ta cùng điểm qua những thương hiệu bình giữ nhiệt lừng danh nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.

----------

